# Thinking about reloading? I am! (Sorry long)



## twomode (Jun 7, 2009)

This is my latest obsession in my short gun career. Reloading is something I thought would be right up my alley. I like working with my hands, enjoy some solitude every now and then, don't mind investing in future savings, and as always love to learn something new and worthwhile. I've been looking at catalogs, reading articles, of course spent more than a few minutes here.

Question was where to start. What's the best equipment, components, methods. There's only so much you can do without just jumping in. 

Oh but there is!

A business acquaintance and I were talking and come to find out he's been reloading for more yrs than he can remember. Every caliber, load combination, variation, experimenting etc. He invited me over last night to look around, check his armory, etc. All I can say is HOLY S**T! In a building on his property he has over 150 weapons of every type. He's left handed but shoot both sides. 2 large safes packed with fun. But the best part was upstairs. Reloading nirvana. Clearly he's been loading for many years. Spotless, very logically organized, nothing not within arms length of 2 8' loading worktables 8' across from each other. Exactly how I would set it up. And he keeps meticulous records of everything he does. 

If you're going to get into reloading, find someone who's already doing it, better yet someone who's reloaded for a long time. You won't regret spending at least a few hours with them if only to figure out what's first. Start saving your brass, you're going to need it. Ask any friends to do the same. It'll save you a bunch. 

We talked for about an hour, he's showing me what he uses (likes Lee, me too) has several brands of equipment for different reasons (Lee press, RCBS auto primer, someone elses digital scale etc). I now understand what to get first, and what are time savers or luxuries. Then he says "OK lets load you some ammo, whatyawant?" We settle on .40 cal 165 gr JHP. He already has 3000 or more primered and sized cases, we're going to use his Lee 3 die press (he said get the 4 die and add crimping, not available when he bought his stuff.) Charge powder, flare case (same step), install bullet and press, and finally crimp the case to the bullet. I'm anxious to shoot these first 50 this weekend. 

I found spending 3 hrs learning from someone with vast experience the best investment so far. I'm ready to start collecting equipment, building a loading table/bench and go to work, no make that fun!


----------



## PilotAlso (Jan 2, 2009)

I find that my reloading time is a nice stress reliever. When my wife grabs the remote and watches ANY of the goofy "competition" shows (dancing with the stars, American Idol, chef stuff, etc), I just head to the reloader.

Good idea about going to someone and picking their brain but keep in mind that everyone has their own idea of equipment ideals. Eventually you will be able to decide what best suits you.

AL


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

You are very fortunate to have someone close that is that experienced. Lee equipment is a great value, and is all most people will ever need for handgun loads.

I use the turret model and have been well pleased.


----------



## gmaske (Jan 7, 2008)

Great post! Very awesome that you have found a mentor. Somebody you can tap when you need advise. I started with the lowly Lee Loader, then bought an RCBS Partner press. After a long lay off I started back loading again and thought I needed a progressive. That was a stupid mistake on my part. I figured out that all I really needed was a turret press. Bought a Lee Classic and love it. It should out live me by a good margin.


----------



## twomode (Jun 7, 2009)

gmaske, Rick said the same thing. Rather than trying to perform all steps on a progressive, he'll go out and prime only. Or Some other step. He has 2 progressives and rarely uses them. Being open minded he said to each his own, and showed me a little about all options. I tend to agree with him, I'd rather concentrate on one or two steps at a time. 

Another thing, you're going to need more than one book. Load data offers numerous options for each caliber, different powder options, tips etc. The data we were looking for was not available in one book so we went to another. One other thing I learned was the learning curve to get started is not very difficult. Making my list!


----------



## gmaske (Jan 7, 2008)

I use to advise folks starting out to get a single stage so they could concentrate on one step at a time to learn the ropes. I've changed my tune! The Lee Classic is so versatile, easy to set up, and operate that most shouldn't have a problem starting with it. Adding the Lee Safety Prime system makes priming super easy too. I use to decap, clean, size and prime before I would actually start loading. Now I just clean if needed and in to the press they go for loading. I have both the auto dish powder measure and the Lee Perfect powder measure so I can automate the powder drops for practice rounds and I can measure and weigh each load as I'm loading if I want or need to for maximum loads. It's just a super system to work with.


----------



## johnny7 (Dec 9, 2009)

I used to love reloading and I can't wait to get back into it. My experience is with Dillon Precision and their eqkuipment is some of the best. Accurate and fast.


----------



## HogMan87 (Nov 20, 2009)

*Next to riding my Harley I love reloading and casting my own bullets.* :smt023:smt023


----------



## TheReaper (Nov 14, 2008)

I reload for my .44 Mag but I buy for the .40 and .45 .


----------



## Redwolf (Nov 29, 2008)

HogMan87 said:


> *Next to riding my Harley I love reloading.* :smt023:smt023


I agree


----------



## RustyFN (Dec 27, 2006)

HogMan87 said:


> *Next to riding my Harley I love reloading and casting my own bullets.* :smt023:smt023


I love casting and reloading and wish I had a Harley. :mrgreen:


----------



## gmaske (Jan 7, 2008)

RustyFN said:


> I love casting and reloading and wish I had a Harley. :mrgreen:


Me Too!


----------



## johnny7 (Dec 9, 2009)

Saw a great deal on a Square Deal by Dillon Precision this week end. If it is still there after Christmas it will be mine. How was it shooting your first handloaded ammo?



Likkke riding my Harley too!!!:smt023


----------



## twomode (Jun 7, 2009)

Light rain all day sunday, so no chance to shoot. I'll go to a local indoor range this weekend if weather doesn't cooperate. Still anxious to get this stuff down range!


----------



## lonewolf2810 (Jul 29, 2009)

Next to shooting it I love to reload it, 9mm & 40cal, Next is my 30.06 just enough to keep me busy.


----------

